# Coco jumped over the bridge



## coco_puffs (May 7, 2013)

This morning, while it was still dark, my roommate and Coco collided on the floor. After that Coco ran into his rabbit hole and my roommate had to coax him out. He was as limp as a noodle, non responsive and breathing abnormally. Sam ran him up to my bedroom, just in enough time for me to hear him take his last gulps of air.

I am absolutely shattered. Yesterday he was bouncing and binkying and now he's dead. I am in no emotional state to discuss any of the events, and also, I wasn't there when it happened. It was just a very bad accident.

He's still there up in my bed tucked in the covers like he's sleeping. I can't bare to stuff him in a dark box. My eyes are so swollen I can barely see. 

Bye bye sweetie - I loved you sooooooo much


----------



## whitelop (May 7, 2013)

Oh my god. I'm totally shocked right now. 
I am so very sorry for your loss, in such a tragic way. 
Binky free Coco. 
:hearts :rainbow:

Oh, I am just so sorry!


----------



## PaGal (May 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am so, so very sorry for your loss! I know how much it hurts to lose a beloved companion but to lose one so unexpectedly...

Binky Free CoCo:angelandbunny:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 7, 2013)

:imsorry:
Oh my gosh, I'm so so so sorry for your loss. It really hurts to lose a bunny. But this was so unexpected. I'm so so so sorry. I can't even tell you. I really hoped it wasn't Coco when I saw this thread.

Binky free sweet Coco. :magicwand:


----------



## Kittiebot (May 7, 2013)

Oh no  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KeltonB (May 7, 2013)

Terribly saddened to hear of your loss. I know its little comfort, but I always look back when I've had the opportunity to be there with my little ones at their last breath, knowing I was the one holding them when they left to cross the bridge was a special moment. Prayers with you.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  But at least you got to be with him in his last moments. :magicwand:


----------



## coco_puffs (May 7, 2013)

How long does it take for a dwarf rabbit to decompose? He's in my bed, with his head on my pillow and my quilt is covering him. I am going to have to bury him, obviously but I can't even go into my room where he is lying.

I can't take him off my bed. It's saying goodbye and I can't do that.


----------



## coco_puffs (May 7, 2013)

KeltonB said:


> Terribly saddened to hear of your loss. I know its little comfort, but I always look back when I've had the opportunity to be there with my little ones at their last breath, knowing I was the one holding them when they left to cross the bridge was a special moment. Prayers with you.



But I don't know what you know and I don't have your experience. This was my first rabbit pet. And I loved him so much. I'm new to rabbis but I knew he was dying. He flip-flopped twice uncontrollably. I offered him NO comfort because I didn't know what was happening or what to do. Then his little chest just stopped. 

And I sick for leaving him in my bed (where we bonded - and the last moment we spent together) until we can bury him tomorrow?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 7, 2013)

coco_puffs said:


> How long does it take for a dwarf rabbit to decompose? He's in my bed, with his head on my pillow and my quilt is covering him. I am going to have to bury him, obviously but I can't even go into my room where he is lying.
> 
> I can't take him off my bed. It's saying goodbye and I can't do that.



I'm not sure how long it will take, but I'm sure its okay to keep him on your bed until tomorrow. Or maybe you can ask your roommate to wrap him up in a towel.

Again I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free little guy. :angelandbunny:


----------



## KeltonB (May 7, 2013)

coco_puffs said:


> But I don't know what you know and I don't have your experience. This was my first rabbit pet. And I loved him so much. I'm new to rabbis but I knew he was dying. He flip-flopped twice uncontrollably. I offered him NO comfort because I didn't know what was happening or what to do. Then his little chest just stopped.
> 
> And I sick for leaving him in my bed (where we bonded - and the last moment we spent together) until we can bury him tomorrow?



Then this is especially difficult for you since he was your first bunny, no doubt.

When my little ones have passed, I always got small box, lined it with their favorite type of hay and laid them in it until I could get to my vets office to have them cremated. All my past bunnies ashes are still with me, even if their spirits are running free over the bridge.

I would think a day would probably be safe, but that's just my lay opinion.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Over the years I've had to bury 17 and it doesn't get any easier. Rest in peace little one and binky free.


----------



## PaGal (May 7, 2013)

You may not have known what to do but who other than a vet would truly know what to do? It sounds as if he passed quickly, that even trying to rush him to a vet would not have changed the outcome. I have held animal family members before as they took their last breath so I know how terribly difficult it is and how it hurts but take comfort in knowing that he was with the one who loved him during his last moments. He was home and he was not alone, he was in the arms of the one that loved him!

Mourn his loss in the way that you feel you need to.


----------



## coco_puffs (May 8, 2013)

Coco was placed in a cardboard box lined with a soft towel and a little bed that I bought for him just that morning. He is (can't say resting peacefully .......) under the sunflowers I planted. 

Thank you so much EVERYONE.


----------



## coco_puffs (May 8, 2013)

KeltonB said:


> Terribly saddened to hear of your loss. I know its little comfort, but I always look back when I've had the opportunity to be there with my little ones at their last breath, knowing I was the one holding them when they left to cross the bridge was a special moment. Prayers with you.



A special moment indeed. Coco couldn't look into my eyes but I spoke to his heart. I held his chest in my hands and whispered into his ear that he will always be loved.


----------



## HEM (May 8, 2013)

We are so sorry and saddened for your loss
It is never easy going through what you just had to do but hopefully you can take some time and reflect on all of the good memories that you had with him.
RIP and binky free Coco


----------



## coco_puffs (May 11, 2013)

Hi all: I have not been able to read this thread at all and I'm sorry if it seems like I'm ignoring it. I can't read all the posts yet. I will lose it. An update: Pie and I have spent some time together today. I think she knew I was raging with emotions and was afraid of me and that's why she bit me. And I didn't want to to turn her into a tissue box for myself. So we kept our distance. I thought this was good so she had some calm time to get used to her new surroundings. 

I've calmed and I think she senses that and today we actually snuggled a little. I refuse to make her a replacement for Coco. She is her own soul and Coco was his own. I have to resolve the two. My biggest hurdle is that I didn't have enough time with Coco. Three months, that's it. He was just getting comfortable and into his routine. And we were just getting to know each other and he only just binkied.  He was killed because he was running to get his treats. He loved his treats. 

Thank you so much everyone, for your comfort. It makes all the difference in the world knowing there are others who know my pain.


----------



## Thumperina (May 11, 2013)

Is this a picture of Coco or Pie? I am sorry I got a little confused about it. 
So sad to read that Coco had to be gone because of the accident. Reminded me that we need to be careful around bunnies. Rest in peace, Coco


----------



## coco_puffs (May 11, 2013)

That's the first picture I took of Coco. His first day home. Thank you.


----------



## coco_puffs (May 11, 2013)

One thing that I just did, I think, changes a lot for both myself and Pie. 

When we brought Coco home, we bought him a soft, lanky stuffed rabbit so he could have something soft to snuggle with. It wasn't the crouched, hunched bunny - this bunny had all arms and legs splayed just like a teddy bear. Coco used to dig and shred on that little rabbit all hours of the day and night. He loved it.

When he died I vowed to keep it forever as a reminder of him - I had such a short time with him. I don't even have many photographs of him.

Now, finally thinking more of Pie than myself, I went up to my bed and got this stuffed rabbit and 'asked' Pie if she wanted it (by just holding it in front of her). Pie went crazy. She dug and shredded and hopped all over it. 

She was starved for another bunny. I am so old but I'm learning so much. Thanks be to God


----------



## lyndym (May 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I usually try and steer clear of the bridge announcements because they make me sad, but for some reason I saw your post on the side of the browser and clicked it anyway.

I lost my Dora back in December. While I had my boy, Doc, the entire time I had her, she will always be my "heart bunny" since she was the first rabbit to stick out to me when I adopted them. I'm sure that's how you feel about Coco. I got a little weepy at your gorgeous picture of Coco, he and Dora had the same lovely brown eyes. I hope things continue to go well with Pie, and may your short time with Coco always be a comfort to you.


----------

